

This One Snowden Leak Shows Why You Should Care About Every NSA Revelation - bjchrist
http://www.latinpost.com/articles/16759/20140708/this-one-snowden-leak-shows-why-you-should-care-about-every-nsa-revelation.htm

======
greenyoda
Original article from the Washington Post, posted 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7993472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7993472)

